# No Shame Charades



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi again,

 I just found this project the other day.
If you are a fan of Cards Against Humanity, this kind of takes it to the next level. 

NO SHAME CHARADES by Savino — Kickstarter


----------

